# Bottle Jerseys (koozies )/Mini Tees



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok folks...

Bottle Jerseys/Mini Tees... whatever you prefer to call them. I ordered a few in from Coastal Business and am trying them out today.

Has anyone done these with great success? If so, what's the secret to a good print?

Also - do you know where the blanks can be obtained in COLORS? I have white, I need YELLOW. I'm attempting an all-over transfer printed with yellow to see how it works out, but there will still be white stripes where the product folds over and is stitched together.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Bottle Jerseys/Mini Tees*

You can get mini t's in different colors at ThePaperRanch


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Bottle Jerseys/Mini Tees*

Those are great and will work out for something else I had in mind.

I was looking for the insulated type to keep your beverage of choice cold. Similar to a can coozie, but in the shape of a tee/jersey for your 12oz bottles.

Here's a link to the white ones at Coastal: BEVERAGE INSULATOR - Bottle Jersey for 12 oz Bottles, sleeved, No Bottom, White 7" dia. x 6 1/8" Thick - HUG3 

Of course, there's no picture to view, but the description seems to cover it just fine.

And I just made my first bottle jersey. I was correct. I have a white stripe showing across the top of the shoulders and down both sides of the body where the product folds around.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I imagine these will work the same as the neoprene can koozies. I haven't tried any with heat transfer yet, but they work wonderfully with dye sub. I cut the transfers slightly oversized and used firm pressure. The result was full coverage on the color with just a tiny bit of white on the sides where the stitching is, but not really enough to call a stripe. 

Attached are a couple of pictures to give you an idea on the coverage. I apologize for the crappy quality of the pics, but they are the only ones I have from the first sample print. 

If you look closely, you will see a bit of a white stripe on the bottom, but the ones in the full production run didn't have that because I resized the graphic to fully cover the koozie. These were printed on white collapsible neoprene koozies, with full coverage in pink and a black graphic. The graphic actually came out quite crisp, clear and well defined... although I don't think you can tell that from looking at my crappy photo of it. Still, hopefully it will give you an idea anyway. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

That's more of what I'm going for, but if I'm not mistaken, you had to use up your ink/toner to make the can cover that color? I'm trying to avoid using all that ink and/or toner to get full color coverage for the background on my prints.

I'm looking for a bottle jersey that's available in many colors that I can apply my transfer on top of. 

I do appreciate you going through the effort of taking the pics for me though. Just trying to find jerseys that are in colors, and not just white.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

The cost of the ink I used was accounted for in the price charged to the customer. Besides, in this case, by printing in full color, I was able to color match the koozie to a matching t-shirt and patch. They were all sold as a package deal. 

I remember running across a source for the colored can and bottle koozies a few months ago. If I can find it again, I'll post it here for you.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd really appreciate that source if you can find it. I don't mind charging extra for the ink, but I'm thinking about doing the bottle jerseys with silk screen in the future and would much prefer the pre-colored fabrics to work with.

Thanks again!


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Try conde.com I think I've been paying around 60 cent for bottle and can huggies. I'm looking for 20oz bottle huggies made the same way if any one can help.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link, but they only have them in white as well.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Your right they are only white I forgot we print them the color we need and charge extra for it. Sorry about that.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Could you buy white and just dye them?? 

Just a thought, it might solve a quick problem. Never dyed to many items but you might either try it or get them done professionally.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dyeing them did occur to me. I'll have to try that out and see what happens.

Thanks again!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Good morning, billm75. 

I found the links. Both carry bottle koozies in colors but unfortunately, they don't have the jersey shaped ones. 

If I happen to run across a source that has them, I will post it for you here.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd still love to have the link. Not everyone is a Jersey fan.  Thanks much!


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Here they are. Please note that I have never used either of these. I found them a few months ago when I was looking for can koozies and bookmarked the sites for future reference. 

CBI specializes in quality can and bottle insulators for imprinted promotional or advertising needs

Beer Koozies Custom Koozies Personalized Wedding Favor Can Coozies

Blank Koozies|Unsewn Koozies|Koozies Printed Rush


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I really appreciate the links. I will let you know how they work out when I get to order some.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Let me know if you end up dyeing some. I'd love to see if it works. 


Good Luck


----------



## bbox (Aug 2, 2006)

These have zippers BUT you can get them in colors Zipper Jersey


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Many thanks for the links. I have found some of the koozies that I 'm looking for and have ordered.


----------

